

Ask HN: How to create HN clone using Wordpress? - rkord

I am not referring to plugins that make it a Digg-styled site, but something where ppl can submit links as well as submit a qn like this (w/o links)&#60;p&#62;TIA
======
timrobinson
I don't know about WordPress, but you can create a Hacker News clone using the
Hacker News source code:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4285617/how-do-i-
install-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4285617/how-do-i-install-arc-
to-get-a-hacker-news-clone-website)

~~~
rkord
That am aware of..but I am looking for a clone using PHP/MySql..and possibly
Wordpress as the backend cms.

